# Tracing a Ross rifle



## lyned (12 Jan 2011)

Hello. I have a Ross barrel that my dad possessed and I found after he passed away, don't know where he got it . Barrel was clogged with dirt and bolt is kicked back past what the normal bolt travel would be, but, its not frozen in place I just have to work at it a bit. Anyways, I was wondering if it was possible to track down to whom it was originally issued by S/N? I don't know if it was ever issued to a WWI soldier or not but it would be neat to find out its history if possible. I eventually want to find a stock for it and restore it as much as possible to hang on the wall. Thanks for any info.


----------



## XMP (13 Jan 2011)

It is pretty well impossible to trace a Ross by the serial number.  The main reason is that no complete records of Ross issues are known to exist.  Add that to the common instance of multiple serial numbers or the lack of serial numbers on many rifles.  Depending on the model, serial numbers were stamped on the underside  or the side of the reciever, and hidden by the stock.  Also, units were known to stamp their own serial numbers and rack numbers on the stock.  
A rebuilding project based on the barreled action you have would be difficult and very expensive to say the least.   Huge numbers of Rosses were cut down and sporterised after the war, unmodified wood parts (stocks and handguards) are rare and sought after by collectors. In addition you need the proper patterns or barrel bands, screws, sling swivels etc. I would talk to a gunsmith or advanced collector who is familiar with Rosses.
If you decide to go ahead, you need to determine the model of Ross that you have.  Apart from the  M1905  "carbines" there were two major models: the M1907 Rifle, generally known as the Mark II; and the M1910 Rifle, known as the Mark III.  The M1910 was the main rifle used by the CEF overseas until replaced by the SMLE in 1916.  The M1907 Ross exists in virtually a hundred variations, mostly minor but there are variants and modifications of the M1910 as well. 

The images of the two major variants of the Ross recievers are illustrated below: top is the M1907 Mark II, below is a M1910 Mark III.













There are a number of good books dealing with the Ross,  I suggest you check out http://www.servicepub.com/
If you decide to go ahead, it would make an interesting but long term project. Good luck with it.  

On another note, even a stripped barreled action is considered a firearm for registration purposes in Canada.


----------



## lyned (13 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the info XMP. Mine is the M1910 Mark III then. I didn't think it would be traceable but just thought I'd check.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jan 2011)

Try Canadian Gun Nutz http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/index.php


----------

